# A Break in The Rain – Freshwater 9/13/09



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The wife held me hostage this morning, until I finished installing new baseboards in the family room, hallway and two bathrooms , so it wasn’t until mid-afternoon before I finally found time to get away for a bit of bass fishing. However, as I pulled up to my spot I saw a family letting their dog swim all throughout the water I had planned to fish, and I just knew that the place was blown out. :'( They were very nice though and promptly leashed their dog when they saw me walk down to the water, but they let me know their pet had been running, jumping and splashing in the lake for almost an hour. A glance at the fast-approaching storm clouds told me that I didn’t have time to drive anywhere else, so I’d just have to give it a try anyway… [smiley=shucks.gif]

Now normally, right before a storm, my 5wt fly rod with a foam popper is absolutely deadly and will draw a strike on most casts.  But as I feared, the fish had gone into hiding and after thirty hit-less throws, it began to rain hard.  I took shelter under a park cabana and rigged up my spinning rod while waiting for the downpour to lighten up.

After about twenty minutes I was able to start fishing again, in a slight drizzle, and promptly hooked up a massive 3” bass on a 7” worm! : This was the bite I’d been waiting nearly an hour for?  I sure hoped not…

Flipping the minnow back in the water with my toe, I began casting again into the distant reeds, which were just at the very edge of my maximum range, and almost immediately felt the telltale “thump” of a bigger fish.  I hauled back on the rod and as soon as felt the fish turn toward me, I started reeling like mad to try and get him out of the grass before he could change direction and entangle my line in the weeds. It worked, and once he was free of the grass he gave me several nice runs and impressive jumps before I was able to land him. [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]

















With more rain looming on the horizon, I hurriedly released that fish and got right back to it. My next couple of strikes were comparatively unimpressive, and when it again started to drizzle I packed it up and headed back to the labor mill. 









As brief as it was, it was a much needed break.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice fish Hammer, but you should _ask_ your wife to let you fish in the a.m. and work indoors during the afternoon rain.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a decent bass [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] glad you got them b. boards down


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Nice fish Hammer, but you should _ask_ your wife to let you fish in the a.m. and work indoors during the afternoon rain.


ditto


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually, I find the freshwater action is better during the afternoon/evening rain.
Possibly due to the insects being blown out of the trees and knocked into the water.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Actually, I find the freshwater action is better during the afternoon/evening rain.
> Possibly due to the insects being blown out of the trees and knocked into the water.


Brett, that could very well be true, but I've long since given up on that approach. Instead I try to fish every chance I get and then depending on how things go try to fit what ever clues seem to fit best where accordingly. That way I never talk myself out of going fishing based on potentially sketchy data.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice fish Hammer, but you should _ask_ your wife to let you fish in the a.m. and work indoors during the afternoon rain.


Thanks man, but it's a little tough to run the miter saw in the rain.  Besides, if you knew how long I've put off finishing that job, you'd take her side too. ;D



> thats a decent bass [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] glad you got them b. boards down





> ditto


Oh, it's never-ending...I've done wood floors, baseboards and crown moulding in the entire downstairs, but I've still got the stairs and upstairs to do. Plus she now wants to add an upstairs bathroom and summer kitchen by the pool. Hence my "labor mill" comment. :



> Actually, I find the freshwater action is better during the afternoon/evening rain.
> Possibly due to the insects being blown out of the trees and knocked into the water.


I agree with that Brett. Right before a storm or right before dark does seem like the best times. 



> Brett, that could very well be true, but I've long since given up on that approach. Instead I try to fish every chance I get and then depending on how things go try to fit what ever clues seem to fit best where accordingly. That way I never talk myself out of going fishing based on potentially sketchy data.


Good advice Eric, and that's a sure fire way to figure out the best times. ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I got that beat i got a 2and 1/2 " on a bare hook, fishing for shiners.


----------

